# Bass trap stand



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

Wondering if it would be worthwhile to build a stand trap much like the one GIK sells. My wife was not too keen on the 4" x 2' x 4' trap I built... I think it's sort of ugly too. I would like one of the stands but it's a bit over my budget... 

WOuld it be best to use OC 703, pink stuff etc? I would probably make it 12" x 12" x 36 - 48" tall.

How would a stand roughly that size but about 24" tall work as a speaker stand? I need to build those as well. Shuold a stand be treated? Any benefit? If not, I'll just fill whatever I use with sand and call it a day.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It really all depends on the situation and what the setup needs. For standard speakers, a plain rigid stand would likely be best. For a subwoofer, there are a lot of advantages to a stand/trap combination.

Bryan


----------

